# oil pressure



## ironwolf365 (Aug 17, 2010)

i have a 2004 passat. 1.8t and just changed the oil afterwards the oil light was beeping and actually said stop turn engine off....oil pressure....service manual...i checked the oil level and it was fine and now the car died and wont re-start......any ideas.....sensor?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*siezed?*



ironwolf365 said:


> i have a 2004 passat. 1.8t and just changed the oil afterwards the oil light was beeping and actually said stop turn engine off....oil pressure....service manual...i checked the oil level and it was fine and now the car died and wont re-start......any ideas.....sensor?


drop the oil pan and check the screen on the pickup for the pump. they can and do get plugged with sludge, especially on conventional oil.


----------



## ironwolf365 (Aug 17, 2010)

apparently theres a class action lawsuit on a engine slug issue with vw, i talked to the shop today they tried telling me its the timing belt ? do you think its worth taking to vw about this slug issue


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*absolutely*



ironwolf365 said:


> apparently theres a class action lawsuit on a engine slug issue with vw, i talked to the shop today they tried telling me its the timing belt ? do you think its worth taking to vw about this slug issue


i believe there is a tsb that extends the warranty and advises the use of synthetic oil and a larger oil filter to increase the oil capacity. if it won't turn over it's not the timing belt.


----------

